

Hi, I’m Dan Croak (croaky), CMO at thoughtbot, AMA - EveretteTaylor
http://growthhackers.com/questions/hi-im-dan-croak-croaky-cmo-thoughbot-ama/

======
EveretteTaylor
Great thread going on over at GrowthHackers right now, some great insight by
Dan about things him and the developers at thoughtbot have going on

------
sublimecoder
Awesome stuff!

